# Angelfish Breeder needed



## fishingtackleguy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi: I am fairly new to this blog and I have 2 tanks with Discus that are doing great. I wish to get another tank and I want to have Angelfish in it. Does anyone out there know of a breeder in the GTA region?? Any help would be appreciated.
Regards, Paul


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

pics.:
pm send.
dp


----------



## fishingtackleguy (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for replying to my request. I will let you know when I am ready for fish. It will be a couple of weeks from now but it is good to know some sources. Thank you again...I appreciate your effort....regards, Paul


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am also a breeder of Angelfish. 1st try was with my Koi Angels, raised 2 spawns (not big ones) and sold the babies at the recent auctions, they were very nice ones. I have kep a couple of them, you can see them on this pic.









I also have a new spawn (parents are raising them and they are over 10 days free swimming now) of Pinoy Paraiba angels, and Platinum Gold angels.

Here are the parents of the Platinum/Golds.









and the surrogate parents (Pinoy Paraiba's) who are raising both spawns 









I will have many youngsters available in the next few weeks for sale, as I am shutting down my Angel tanks (too much work for me)

Will post on here when they are ready to sell.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Angel breeder*

Look for the Fish Sempei uot by Guelph.

Gavin Hunter


----------

